# Speaking of defunct bike brands...



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

...does anyone remember Mt.Shasta brand. They were cousins to the GT line-up in the late eighties/early ninties. Kinda GT without the triple triangle.

Not significant, but it poped into my head when I saw that "anyone remember this bike brand" thread.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> ...does anyone remember Mt.Shasta brand. They were cousins to the GT line-up in the late eighties/early ninties. Kinda GT without the triple triangle.
> 
> Not significant, but it poped into my head when I saw that "anyone remember this bike brand" thread.


I thought Mt. Shasta was a model not a brand. I could definately be wrong though.


----------



## steveit (Jan 25, 2004)

speaking of vintage, is that your truck pictured on your avatar? looks like an old White, maybe?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*sub-brands*



Go Kart Motzart said:


> ...does anyone remember Mt.Shasta brand. They were cousins to the GT line-up in the late eighties/early ninties. Kinda GT without the triple triangle.
> 
> Not significant, but it poped into my head when I saw that "anyone remember this bike brand" thread.


i think 'mt shasta' was to gt what 'jazz' was to trek and 'sterling' was to univega- price point bikes they were too embarassed to put their own names on! anybody think of any other "sub-brands"? oh yeah, 'full force', low end specialized sold in big box sporting goods stores.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know who Mt. Shasta's parent company might have been but given how that the MBA 1991 Buyer's guide has them with a full listing in the main section of the mag, only a few pages after GT , when brands like Bianchi, Breezer, Kestrel, Giant, Fuji, Norco, Jamis, Kona and others were stuffed into the back of the guide in the last section, that Mt. Shasta was definitely not a department store bike brand.

Their entry level was a $219.95 model with a high-tensile steel frame and a mixed shimano tourney / suntour XCU group and the line went up to a $789.95 model with a prestige chromoly frame and full Deore XT group. GT started at a $289.95 model with a Tange CrMo frame and Suntour XCT and went up to the $1039.95 Team Avalanche model with Tange prestige concept tubing and a full Deore XT group. GT's closest model to the top Mt.Shasta was the Karakoram Elite a full $120 cheaper, with basically the same rims/tires, but a full Deore DX group instead.


----------



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

My first MTB was a Mt Shasta. It had suntour trigger shifters and a Suntour XC something rear derailleur. It was nothing special, but it was no department store bike. It is still rideable, currently resides in my parents garage. It was "upgraded" with suntour thumbshifters (after the triggers failed) and with a sweet Avenir Brahma Bar (makes me chuckle just to think about that thing...) I do think they were related to GT somehow.


----------



## Trekster (Apr 25, 2005)

*mt shasta*

now i didn't say those bikes came from department stores! only that the full force line was designed for big box sports stores. in 20+ years in the bike biz i've never seen a truly good quality mt shasta, and i've probably tuned dozens! hopefully i didn't offend anyone out there riding an xtr equiped jazz voltage, cyclepro huron, etc......


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Doh!!!*



Trekster said:


> now i didn't say those bikes came from department stores! only that the full force line was designed for big box sports stores. in 20+ years in the bike biz i've never seen a truly good quality mt shasta, and i've probably tuned dozens! hopefully i didn't offend anyone out there riding an xtr equiped jazz voltage, cyclepro huron, etc......


geez, i did it again- posted w/a co-workers id.........


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Trekster said:


> now i didn't say those bikes came from department stores! only that the full force line was designed for big box sports stores. in 20+ years in the bike biz i've never seen a truly good quality mt shasta, and i've probably tuned dozens! hopefully i didn't offend anyone out there riding an xtr equiped jazz voltage, cyclepro huron, etc......


That's the way I remember it. Shastas and the like were sold through places like Sports Town in the Atlanta market and were generally assembled out of the box by morons that were getting paid by the peice, so nothing was adjusted or greased and all the cable ends were left a mile long.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Guess Iron Horse is designed for the same stores, as that's how they're sold in Canada.


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*not all Huffys*

I bought a Mt Shasta in 93 for my wife, all LX, cromo frame, covered in GT house brand parts. Still in the garage, looks showroom new. They were a short lived GT product. Not to be confused with the Huffy Model.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I carried GT in my small shop in the early 90's. Shasta was distributed by the same distributor. Because I did not order enough GT preseason, GT inventory became low in season, and I was unable to get them. When that happened, I brought in Shasta bikes, because the specs were similar and the prices were a bit better. That way I was able to keep something on the floor. I sold a bunch of DX equipped Shastas when I ran out of GT Karakorams.


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

*The Mt. Shasta commuter lives!*

Hey everybody! I had to dig this thread up out of the search function but here she is, My fiance's Mt. Shasta. She rode this everyday for nearly four years of school in Atlanta. She repainted it a number of years ago. It has GT parts, it had a brahma bar that was ditched a couple of years ago, and is otherwise stock (well except for the front wheel, saddle, barends, rack, tires, pedals, and seatpost  ).


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

*one more photo*

seatcluster


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Who did the respray? Was it that woman named Tamara who paints and repairs bikes? It looks like her work


----------

